# Nerite food.



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I think my nerites need food. I read blanching carrots and cucumber would be favorites but they are not interested in carrots. And they haven't touched the lettuce I weighted down. I separated them to the .5g with some food. I don't what to feed them! (I cannot buy a 12$ bag of algae wafers right now)


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Algae wafers, mine will munch on blanched zucchini.

If you need a handful of wafers then we should meet. I've got a full bag and a bit.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

ooh ooh ooh! That would be nice. My sister is actually bringing some down from when she had plecos and apple snails. I bet I'll get more than I need from her but I'll keep you in mind Silver!


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Mine loves raw cucumber.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

What is blanching then?


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Isn't is dropping them in boiling water for a half minute or so?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh.. Wouldn't that take out the nutrients and vitamins?


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

i dont think so. but idk.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I jst give cucumbers raw. Not that you'd cook them anyway, they'd just turn to water. lol


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

So I think Gammon is dying. He's been laying upside down on the gravel since I got home last night (but I didn't poke him bc I was too upset about work and hating life)


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

IT is entirely possible that one of my assassins poked him with his siphon thing. I just noticed one assassin has escaped the floating container they were in. The pond snail in that side of the tank has also been eaten. I'll save Gammon bc it looks like he is laying there, his meat isn't in all the way but it's not out either.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I zap a slice of zuchinni for 10 seconds. then toss it in ice water until it cools off


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't have a microwave!! lol


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

O.O


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I just gave the snails (mystery & nerite) some iceberg lettuce. Mystery snail ignored it, but the nerite nommed away!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

We bought a pizza with zucchini on it, so I pulled a piece off to boil for them. Major water change getting done tonight too so I'll haul them and feed them. Iceburg lettuce? Glad they liked it! We only have dark leaf lettuce, but it just floats.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

So does iceberg. lol I have a terracotta pot in there as a hide, so i just jammed it under there.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Maybe I'll do that with some lettuce. I don't know, they spent overnight in with the zucchini but it's not even touched. 
Does this mean they're not hungry?


----------

